# oak computer desk



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

started in january been work on it in my spare time just finished it and brought it home made of solied oak and staine ealy american with a satin finish


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

That there is nice. Beautiful work!!


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

That looks very nice, is there enough ventilation in that slide out to keep your computer cool?


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

verdesardog said:


> That looks very nice, is there enough ventilation in that slide out to keep your computer cool?


There are vents under the desk to let in air


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice work. Thanks for posting.


----------

